
Fast, visual employee directories - vinnyglennon
https://namesandfaces.com/
======
lettergram
Although I don't have it yet, this seems like it'd be a good pairing with my
software: [https://metacortex.me/](https://metacortex.me/)

My system automatically indexes based on expertise and although it's not in
the HN demo: [https://hnprofile.com/](https://hnprofile.com/)

It also generates ways to contact one another.

If the creator is reading this, please feel free to reach out!

